# program for managing receipts



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

I use quickbooks for my accounting and have been using Neat for my receipts. I scan them in, enter them into quickbooks, and shred the original. It worked well because I had every receipt at my fingertips on my computer. 

The downside was the Neat software has always been buggy. IT works but frequently crashes, won't work right for weeks when new OS updates come out, etc. The last straw for me was they have now discontinued and are no longer supporting the standalone software that resides on your computer and stores the receipts. They have gone to a cloud based program with a hefty monthly fee. I tried the demo and did not like it. 

Is anyone using another type of program to manage their receipts?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah envelopes. They never crash and get buggy. I suppose they could burn in a fire, but so will a computer.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I use Google sheets. I create a spreadsheet, and enter the receipts into it as I buy things. Trip to Home Cheapo and I enter the receipt in once I'm back in the truck. I enter in a job ID that I assign to each job, an amount, date, description, and where I purchased it.

Granted I need to enter it again into Quickbooks, but doing that isn't a big deal. That way I don't have a pile of paper receipts to keep track of.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

heavy_d said:


> Yeah envelopes. They never crash and get buggy. I suppose they could burn in a fire, but so will a computer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


there you go

if you want to be a sophisticated quick books online has an app for your phone, you take a picture of the receipt, but that's all I know and all I know how to do, I have a book keeper that knows how to organize the photo/receipt in the quickbooks program I think it shows up when you click on an expense


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Sanp a picture with Adobe or Scanbot and upload to dropbox. I just put the date and vendor for archive purposes and record the transaction in QB when I get home.


----------



## HOPjfpatenaude (Aug 21, 2016)

bdog1234 said:


> Is anyone using another type of program to manage their receipts?


On average, how many receipts do you deal with weekly?

They are spanned on how many projects?


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know about weekly but an average month is 70 receipts. We travel for work and have hotels, fuel, materials, supplies, etc. 

I found a program and am trying it out right now. It is called Evernote. 

I can scan the receipts in with my cell phone and it stores them. I think it will work though I just found it this morning so I am not sure yet.


----------



## HOPjfpatenaude (Aug 21, 2016)

bdog1234 said:


> I found a program and am trying it out right now. It is called Evernote.


Evernote is perfect to keep track of notes (receipts included). It deals really good with "taking notes" and keeping stuff tidy. I personally use Evernote a lot. I have an iPad and stylus and take all my handwritten notes in Evernote, it's really awesome.

On the other hand, it won't do anything with the receipts you've imported in Evernote. Forget about reporting, project cost tracking, etc. You'll have to rely on something else for that.

By the way, to stay in the free-Evernote, I suggest you reduce the resolution of your pictures. At 60 free MB per month, you'll need to avoid uploading 5MB pictures!


----------



## flymase (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't know about windows but QB 2016 for Mac has a feature where I can attach images(my receipts) to a entry. The pictures get stored in an iphoto library.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought a ScanSnap scanner and scan every receipt into a folder with my Visa statement. I then copy the scanned receipts into their respective job folders on my Mac. I've been doing this since 2014 and the biggest time saver is if you need to find a receipt. Saving them as a searchable PDF it the way to go.


----------



## tcollins (May 21, 2014)

I second ScanSnap and the nice thing is you can also scan the receipts directly to the transactions within QuickBooks.

For example if you have a sub that you use, you can easily scan his invoice into ScanSnap and attach it to the bill within QuickBooks so when you open the bill in quickbooks the invoice is right there as well for you to view.

Tracy Collins


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

Google Sheets and Excel should do just fine. You create them, organize them and can use them further. Things are safe when they're on the Google drive and they should be as simplified as possible.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

bdog1234 said:


> I don't know about weekly but an average month is 70 receipts. We travel for work and have hotels, fuel, materials, supplies, etc.
> 
> I found a program and am trying it out right now. It is called Evernote.
> 
> I can scan the receipts in with my cell phone and it stores them. I think it will work though I just found it this morning so I am not sure yet.


Expensify is $5/month and it will OCR and categorize your receipts as needed. Works fine for me and we have it integrated with QBO. Expensify works similarly to Evernote, though it isn't free -- you are essentially paying for the automatic categorization and integrations with accounting packages.

The ScanSnaps that are popular are great scanners for office use. I wouldn't recommend you take one on the road with you.


----------



## ApparatusTeam (Sep 5, 2017)

EricBrancard said:


> Sanp a picture with Adobe or Scanbot and upload to dropbox. I just put the date and vendor for archive purposes and record the transaction in QB when I get home.


We usually recommend a digital storage space like Dropbox. It's easy and as Eric you can always write the project and any other important information at the bottom. Snap a picture, load it up, dump the physical copy. You can create various folders depending on how detailed you want your organization to be and you can share the folders with a CPA or bookkeeping service, family members, etc. if needed.


The less clutter the better!

Erin


----------



## ATS-TX79 (Apr 6, 2016)

Shoeboxed - you have to go online & check it out because I?m not the best at explaining it. 

You can take a pic of the receipt & then upload to the app & label however you need... 
ie) Gas Receipt 
job # / Fuel Receipt 

You can also send in 100?s of receipts in their free shipping big blue envelopes they provide you with & then they?ll organize all of them & enter in for you. 

You can go on the site & integrate your receipts with QB or Choose to download a cvs file

It will also keep track of your miles if you want. 
You can send in 100?s of Business cards & they?ll organize them & enter for you so you have if you want to use as a spread sheet or cvs file.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

r a s said:


> Expensify is $5/month and it will OCR and categorize your receipts as needed. Works fine for me and we have it integrated with QBO. Expensify works similarly to Evernote, though it isn't free -- you are essentially paying for the automatic categorization and integrations with accounting packages.
> 
> The ScanSnaps that are popular are great scanners for office use. I wouldn't recommend you take one on the road with you.


I just tried out Expensify, and I think it may be a winner. Receipts are my Achilles heal. Looks like it is just click and save. I'll play with it a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Updating my existence to y2k as well, I'm so friggin sick of paper receipts EVERYWHERE. I am currently testing out Neat, and the online portion seems fairly useful. The key for me is being able to upload everything to Quickbooks Online, and I like that it allows me to review the invoice, confirm the vendor/amount/category/etc and it all uploads to QBO including the scan of the receipt (or photo or whatever). 

There's a few snags I've already run into though that make me pause for a second:
- In QBO, I have an expense category of Job Materials, and then break it down to sub-categories for each individual job. When I map the Neat category to QBO, it will only allow me to map it to the Job Materials category, no apparent way to select the more specific job category...seems like that should be easy, yeah?
- When it uploads to QBO from Neat, the "DESCRIPTION" field in QBO simply puts the vendor name in...I wish there was a way to have something more specific import there if I had entered it somewhere in Neat. 

My work-around thus far has been to upload all job invoices to "Uncategorized Expense" so that I can then select the job sub-account and then I type in a quick description of what the invoice is for in Description. I'd simply love if Neat would allow me to do all of the organization and simply click 'upload to accounting' and it be in the right spot...I know, I'm asking a lot 

I'm open to exploring other things like Expensify, but I do like that Neat stores everything scanned and I think I can get used to their system easy enough...I do fear the 'outages' people report though......and I really don't scan much other than receipts, but I do keep things like Worker's Comp Certificates, Insurance documents, etc on scans so I can easily attach them to bids/e-mails as needed.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

...and it could be that I just need to figure out a new way of organizing jobs in QBO?


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

Have you looked into zoho?


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

TBM said:


> Have you looked into zoho?


I did once, it seemed like it was going to take me hours and hours of customizing it to 'make it how I wanted' and I'm not sure I'd get to where I was going...but maybe I need to re-visit it?

I did find that if I enter "Notes" in Neat they show up after the vendor name in QBO, so that works for me...now my only actual complaint is sub-accounts not showing up, I may just need to adjust how I do job-accounts in QBO to make it work...hmmmm...


----------



## tcollins (May 21, 2014)

mstrat said:


> Yeah, Neat seems to slow down the gig...I'm to the point of just organizing receipts by job in Google Drive, then uploading them as an expense in Quickbooks Online and uploading the receipt to the 'bill' in QBO. Hubdoc seems like it may do the gig decently well, but I struggle with getting things organized by job there. I have them in folders now, but uploading a folder seemed cumbersome....I may dig a tad deeper into it yet.


mstrat how are you keeping track of your job costs? Are you doing them as classes or as sub-customers? If you are using classes when you pull the receipts or invoices into hubdoc, you can easily assign classes to them. If you are using sub-customers I am not sure if you can categorize them within hubdoc but you can still pull them into hubdoc, publish them to Quickbooks Online and then recategorize them there. It still saves the data entry time and gives you one central location for your receipts and invoices. 

Tracy Collins


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

tcollins said:


> If you get audited, as long as you can provide a copy that clearly shows it is a legit receipt they don't care if it is a copy.
> 
> If you get audited the IRS will ask you to get the information, they are not going to go through your computer themselves. Plus they give you notice of the audit so you can get the information ahead of time.
> 
> ...


It is always safer to have a paper system and you can backup with a computer. But, to toss the paper and transfer to a computer is dangerous. Throw your paper away and when Murphy's Law kicks in and you lose all your data you will not be able to re-create your records. They will be gone forever.

When getting audited, I prefer to get the auditor out of my face as soon as possible. On the auditor's first visit, give the auditor reports printed from the computer and give the auditor file boxes that contain the paper invoices, receipts and paper bank statements. Don't give the auditor an excuse to come back with a microscope.

I have every receipt documented in my computer. I also scan every paper folder and create a PDF file. I am scanning all my receipts into my computer. But, the big difference is, I am scanning all the receipts in a logical manner where I don't have the cumbersome problem of scanning each receipt one-at-a-time, labeling, transferring, etc.. I can re-print each receipt from the pdf file and I can use my computer to search for the receipt's location.

I don't need to pay for any special software because virtually every printer is also a scanner.

It seems cool to be able to scan your receipts directly into software, but there is no "maybe there will be a mistake". There will be mistakes, errors and lost data. Too many things go wrong with data transfers including corrupted files that cannot be recovered such as the error message "YOU JUST LOST 1 MONTH OF YOUR DATA THAT CANNOT BE RECOVERED!" and the paper is long-gone in the trash.

Computers lose data and can make record keeping cumbersome and more complicated than it has to be. That will always be the case.


----------



## tcollins (May 21, 2014)

daffysplumbing said:


> It is always safer to have a paper system and you can backup with a computer. But, to toss the paper and transfer to a computer is dangerous. Throw your paper away and when Murphy's Law kicks in and you lose all your data you will not be able to re-create your records. They will be gone forever.
> 
> When getting audited, I prefer to get the auditor out of my face as soon as possible. On the auditor's first visit, give the auditor reports printed from the computer and give the auditor file boxes that contain the paper invoices, receipts and paper bank statements. Don't give the auditor an excuse to come back with a microscope.
> 
> ...


Everybody has their own bookkeeping system and that is great. What works for one may not work for another and that is fine too. The point is to find what works for you and your company and do that. 

I was just saying, in this day and age, there is no IRS requirement that you can't store your receipts and invoices electronically and whether the receipts are in a box, organized, or held electronically the IRS doesn't care as long as you have them.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

daffysplumbing said:


> It is always safer to have a paper system and you can backup with a computer. But, to toss the paper and transfer to a computer is dangerous. Throw your paper away and when Murphy's Law kicks in and you lose all your data you will not be able to re-create your records. They will be gone forever.
> 
> When getting audited, I prefer to get the auditor out of my face as soon as possible. On the auditor's first visit, give the auditor reports printed from the computer and give the auditor file boxes that contain the paper invoices, receipts and paper bank statements. Don't give the auditor an excuse to come back with a microscope.
> 
> ...


I run multiple back up systems. Two are cloud based and the third is a 5TB drive. Your house could catch fire and you could lose your receipts. Then what?


----------



## tcollins (May 21, 2014)

Also if you set up a hubdoc account they will give you an email address to use and then all you have to do is send an email to that address with all of the receipts that are in that folder attached and it will automatically pull the information from each attachment.

Tracy Collins


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Daffy it sounds like your computer is just setup poorly.

As TNT said you should have multiple backups of stuff stored on computers.

The last time I had a drive crash I wasn't able to get data back from was a raid array where the idiots only sent me half the array and destroyed the other half not realizing we needed all the disk.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jspence (Mar 10, 2013)

Not sure if this was mentioned but Evernote is by far the best for receipt management. Take photo click category and it does the rest. You can search each individual line item whenever you want for example. You do not know which category your item is located and you do not know the name of the line item but you know the price, you can look it up. Pretty impressive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDIcustomfab (Oct 25, 2017)

*App for reporting receipts*

At CDI we use a free App called 'neat' that allows you to scan receipts with your phone and upload them directly to your accounting personnel/department or other email address. I realize that this is not a good solution for everyone but it is really convenient for the right situation.


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

tcollins said:


> mstrat how are you keeping track of your job costs? Are you doing them as classes or as sub-customers? If you are using classes when you pull the receipts or invoices into hubdoc, you can easily assign classes to them. If you are using sub-customers I am not sure if you can categorize them within hubdoc but you can still pull them into hubdoc, publish them to Quickbooks Online and then recategorize them there. It still saves the data entry time and gives you one central location for your receipts and invoices.
> 
> Tracy Collins


Just to satisfy my curiosity regarding why people would pay $20 per month, or $240 per year, I downloaded the free trial. Correct me if I am wrong. What I see hubdoc does is it allows people to download files to a cloud. You can take pictures of receipts with your cell phone and email the images directly to a cloud to be archived.

Can you explain how to categorize receipts and how the software makes book keeping, faster easier and more accurate. It seems to me that at the end of each month, or year, a contractor will have a hard time making sure every receipt is recorded accurately and that every receipt can be accounted for. One problem I would like to know is how this software will solve the problem when receipts have multiple categories such as one receipt could be partially for business and partially for personal.

Why would someone pay $240 per year to email their receipts to a 3rd party storage when they can email their receipts directly to their own email account. Why would someone search the files on their computer, where receipts are already stored, send them to 3rd party storage and then go to the 3rd party storage to retrieve receipts that are already on their computer.

Can you help me!

Everyone seems to always be talking about cloud storage like it is the best thing since sliced bread. One pro I keep reading is that people can get access to their data anywhere in the world when it is on a cloud. The way I see it is a person can save the money for cloud storage, save the time transferring data and they can access everything on their computer from anywhere in the world by using teamviewer that is free, or gotomypc. 

I use gotomypc to access everything on my computer from my cell phone and tablet. I can go to a customer's home and look up their purchase history, look at previous contracts, type contracts, access my daily service call list, check and send email, write a contract, access my tax records for the past several years, edit my supply list and order supplies and do every single thing I can do when at my desk.

People are always looking for cell phone apps to run their business when they should already have the software they need on their computer. If doesn't make sense to use cell phone apps and then have to upload/download to the main computer.

I like to use gotomypc because I never have to sync with my computer. The people in my offfice and and the people in the field have instant access to the exact same data 24/7 without the worry of transferring data problems. 

When I take a picture of a receipt at HD I send the receipt to my email (not a cloud). My secretary prints a paper copy of the receipt and puts the paper copy in the monthly folder. Now, we have a pdf file and a paper copy. At the end of the month the books are compiled, data is entered into a database and a report is printed and attached to the folder. I spend about 1 minute every month reviewing the printed report for errors. Then, the file is scanned and turned into a pdf, but we never use the pdf for our book keeping. We only use the pdf if a folder gets lost. Our cpa always receives the physical paper copies, paper reports and then the report is exported into an Excel file so our cpa can put the records in his Quickbooks, but we do not use Quickbooks.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That's all great when you have a secretary to do all the work you say you don't have to do.

I don't have that, so apps do it for me. Click app, take pics and it is synced to my phone and my desktop, as well as my tablet I believe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

bdog1234 said:


> I use quickbooks for my accounting and have been using Neat for my receipts. I scan them in, enter them into quickbooks, and shred the original. It worked well because I had every receipt at my fingertips on my computer.
> 
> The downside was the Neat software has always been buggy. IT works but frequently crashes, won't work right for weeks when new OS updates come out, etc. The last straw for me was they have now discontinued and are no longer supporting the standalone software that resides on your computer and stores the receipts. They have gone to a cloud based program with a hefty monthly fee. I tried the demo and did not like it.
> 
> Is anyone using another type of program to manage their receipts?


I use Neat, this thing is great, it scans the receipts and it places some of them where they need to go by reading bar-codes the rest you put them in the setup folders. The program has a backup and I don't have to store boxes of paperwork for 7 years.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone else just buy everything on a credit card and toss out all paper receipts ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcollins (May 21, 2014)

@daffysplumbing

I have a really hard time believing that you have every single receipt you have ever gotten running your business. If you do, well then you must be the most organized person in the world. With that being said the programs are machines, they are only as good a the person working them. If somebody is not being held accountable to make sure that they have the required receipts or to verify the information then of course they are not going to be correct. But that will happen whether you are using the cloud or not. There is no such thing as a perfect program there is only, pretty darn close.

I understand where you are coming from as I am very reluctant to use apps myself they have to really have a huge impact on efficiency for both me and my bookkeeping clients' before I will even consider them.

Now about Hubdoc:

I am not sure what you mean that you downloaded Hubdoc, it's not a download, it is a website unless you have a computer that takes apps. Anyway, Hubdoc is much more than just a storage place. It can be used as strictly a storage place if you want but I am sure there are free apps out there that can do the same thing.

What Hubdoc does is not only stores the papers but it also pulls all relevant information from the paper using OCR technology and once setup is complete you can send the information to QBO with the touch of a button. OCR technology can distinguish between text and photos. It pulls the text from the images that were scanned and adds them where necessary. The technology will pull the vendor name, the date, and the amount of the item from the receipt. You verify that all information is correct, you assign it to the account it needs to be assigned to and then click publish. Then it is sitting in QBO waiting to be matched to the bank transaction.

Now as far as your question about one receipt being for personal and business: First of all you should not be using a business account for personal (I would be more concerned with that then the loss of a receipt) anyway, if that is the situation then you would need to do it the same way you would by hand entering it. You figure out the amount that was business and enter that amount and categorize it to the right account. Then using the same copy of that receipt you enter the additional amount that is personal and categorize it to the correct account.

Basically do this:

1. Email a copy of a home depot receipt to the Hubdoc email
2. Go to a computer verify the information is correct (make adjustments if necessary)
3. Click publish to QBO
4. Open QBO and the expense is there.
5. Match it when the time comes.

Once you have "configured" the receipts, invoices, bill whatever in Hubdoc it uses that information to do it automatically the next time, although you still need to verify. It cuts data entry down by at least 50%.

You ask why would people pay and it's one word, efficiency. 

I am not very familiar with teamviewer but I am familiar with GoToMyPC and while yes it is true you can access your computer from anywhere using that, you are still paying $20 a month for GoToMyPc for only one person to access it so only you can access it or you can give everybody within your team the admin username and password to access it but then they have access to the WHOLE computer, whereas with an APP they only have access to that bit of the business.

What if you get an employee who you have totally ticked off who has total access to your computer and he decides to mess with it? I don't know about you but if I have people in the field who got a receipt for gas, I really don't want them entering that data into my Quickbook as file (not to mention what my account balance is) and chances of them actually getting the receipt to me is probably slim, for any number of reasons. Yet if I am using an app such as Hubdoc, we can each have our own login, they can take a picture of the receipt and then poof, I go in verify it is correct click a button and it is in Quickbooks.

If they are using a cell phone app it is going to have a online login so they just need to get on their internet at home, login to the program (or if they have a new enough computer) login to the app at their desk and get the information they just added using the cell phone app. No downloading, no nothing. And anybody can be on it simultaneously and get the updates as they are being entered just like GoToMyPc.

Like I stated before everybody has their own way of keeping their books and running their business. Some people want to go (for lack of a better word) old fashion, while some want to embrace technology and use it to their advantage to make them more efficient. 

Take me and you for example, I provide bookkeeping services and you provide (I assume because of your username) plumbing services. Can people do those things by themselves?
Absolutely and in theory it would be cheaper but if something is entered incorrectly in their bookkeeping or somebody fixes their leaking pipe incorrectly it will eventually lead to much costlier issues and time wasted down the road than it would've had they called a professional in to begin with. It all comes down to the preference and what people are willing to pay for to make their life easier. 

Tracy

PS. Sorry for the length


----------



## tcollins (May 21, 2014)

@daffysplumbing

I have one additional question for you. So you do not have any software that you are using for your bookkeeping, is that correct? 

You said it is compiled into a database is it an Access database or something like that? If so, how are you verifying that the data entry was correct unless you are comparing your receipts to the report every month one by one. How are you verifying that the database isn't getting corrupted? Even Quickbooks files can get corrupted.

Another question I have is how much is your CPA charging you to enter it into Quickbooks? My guess is a lot. 

Does your CPA keep all of the receipts from your business too? Have you asked him if he actually keeps the receipts or if he scans them in and then throws them away? I am seriously intrigued by this because I have never heard of a CPA keeping receipts like that because where would they store all of their clients' papers. If they have 50 clients who each make fifty purchases a month that would be 30,000 pieces of paper a year. Where would they store it? Even if they only had 10 clients that is still 6,000 pieces of paper.

I am genuinely intrigued by this.

Tracy


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

tcollins said:


> @daffysplumbing
> 
> I have a really hard time believing that you have every single receipt you have ever gotten running your business. If you do, well then you must be the most organized person in the world. With that being said the programs are machines, they are only as good a the person working them. If somebody is not being held accountable to make sure that they have the required receipts or to verify the information then of course they are not going to be correct. But that will happen whether you are using the cloud or not. There is no such thing as a perfect program there is only, pretty darn close.
> 
> ...


No! I did not say I never lose receipts. In fact, I lose a very high percent of receipts before I get to the exit door. But, even though I lose receipts, they can be recovered, accounted for and tracked when reconciling the books at the end of the month from check images and credit card statements.

What I will say is; my book keeping system is super simple and very accurate.

As you stated before, everyone has a different system and whatever works is good for them. My questions are always related to learning to see if someone has a better system than what I am using and then when their system is inferior I wonder why. It is not a matter of 'just what works' because there is the error factor, wasted time, loss of data, additional costs and auditing problems to be concerned with when a system is inferior even though a person thinks that 'what works for them' is okay. I don't believe in running my business with 'okay'. I want the best for everything.

I will answer all your other questions when I have more time. My wife is bugging me to go somewhere.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I hate to tell you but your email is likely in the cloud.

I highly doubt you are running an end to end rmail system on hardware you own.

Cloud storage for most is about having redundant backups of their files.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

NYgutterguy said:


> Anyone else just buy everything on a credit card and toss out all paper receipts ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hell yea, i do. Never needed to show my cpa a box of receipts. Pretty much all of my suppliers we have an account which we pay at the end of the month with a check, and all other charges like Home Depot, gas etc. I put on our business credit card where we get a statement at the end of the month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Windycity said:


> Hell yea, i do. Never needed to show my cpa a box of receipts. Pretty much all of my suppliers we have an account which we pay at the end of the month with a check, and all other charges like Home Depot, gas etc. I put on our business credit card where we get a statement at the end of the month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yea I put everything on one card. Suppliers, gas, depot, ez pass, rent, etc. Pay off in full every month. Credit card company breaks it all down nicely plus I get 3% cash back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

NYgutterguy said:


> Yea I put everything on one card. Suppliers, gas, depot, ez pass, rent, etc. Pay off in full every month. Credit card company breaks it all down nicely plus I get 3% cash back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you using Alliant's credit card? I had never heard of them until searching after your 3% comment above. That is significantly higher than we get with our Capital One card.

http://www.bankrate.com/financing/credit-cards/alliant-offers-a-3-cash-back-reward-the-best-in-credit-cards/

Apologies for going off-topic.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

r a s said:


> Are you using Alliant's credit card? I had never heard of them until searching after your 3% comment above. That is significantly higher than we get with our Capital One card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Capital one spark. I just checked and it's actually 2% cash back. Comes out to about 3k back per year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

